# unerwünschte SMS mit 0900 Absender



## schwabenmann47 (17 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab da ein Problem,

ich bekomme ständig sms von einer angeblichen Dame die mich kennen lernen will. 
A hab ich darauf aber keinen Bock und b ist der Absender eine 0900 Nummer also schön löschen und ja nicht zurückrufen auch nicht zum beschweren das wäre teuer.
Nun war es wieder so weit und in meiner Hosentasche ging wohl die Sperre auf und irgendwie hat das Ding nun ausgerechnet den Rückruf bei dieser Nummer (es war wohl mal wieder eine sms gekommen) gewählt. super was nun bin ich an die 100 Euro los. 
Ich habe schon probiert den Sms eigang dieser Nummer zu blocken aber das geht nicht.
die Nummer lautet 0900574522
Jetzt werde ich mit meinem Netzanbieter sprechen ob der diese ummern sperren kann 
Gruß F


----------



## Reducal (17 Dezember 2010)

*AW: unerwünschte SMS mit 0900 Absender*



schwabenmann47 schrieb:


> nun bin ich an die 100 Euro los.
> 
> die Nummer lautet 0900574522


Nicht unbedingt:





			
				BNETZA schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Adressdaten verfügbar zu Rufnummer 0900 - 574522


----------



## schwabenmann47 (18 Dezember 2010)

*AW: unerwünschte SMS mit 0900 Absender*

Nein woher soll ich die Daten denn haben auf der Rechnung vom Telfonanbierter die inzwischen da ist steht irgendwas von Domestic aber ich finde da nichts


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Dezember 2010)

*AW: unerwünschte SMS mit 0900 Absender*

Hallo,

schau doch mal in deine Anrufliste, ob dort die Rufnummer vorhanden ist. 
Wenn die SMS noch im Speicher ist, dort nach der Rufnummer suchen. 
Komplette SMS fotografieren (auch die Leerzeilen).
Ist die 0900-Rufnummer wirklich als Absender angegeben?.

Alles bitte an die Bundesnetzagentur senden:

Link: Bundesnetzagentur Rufnummernmissbrauch

Mfg Theo


----------



## Reducal (18 Dezember 2010)

*AW: unerwünschte SMS mit 0900 Absender*



schwabenmann47 schrieb:


> Domestics


Da käme das hier z. B. in Betracht: Domestic Premium Rate Numbers - Hi Rates and Fast Payouts nur, ich sehe nicht, dass die ein Angebot in D hätten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Dezember 2010)

*AW: unerwünschte SMS mit 0900 Absender*

"domestic PRN" sind einfach die Mehrwertnummern(-lösungen) eines Landes, bzw. Mehrwertlösungen innerhalb eines Landes (man muß da unterscheiden zwischen den "deutschen" Bezeichnungen und den "internationalen" Bezeichnungen. z.B. gibt es Abrechnungen über "shared cost", also 01805 - das heißt international "german domestic solution" - in Deutschland nennt man das "illegal")

das Gegenstück dazu sind internationale Lösungen und "Sonderlösungen" (auf Deutsch heißt das wiederum meistens "illegal")

@Reducal: Da hast Du Dir ja einen besonders netten Herren ausgesucht, um das zu verlinken... Der Herr A*S*, ein in Rumänien aktiver Italiener, der taucht im englischsprachigen Umfeld alle paar Tage auf... Er mag das aber gar nicht, der nette signore.

Wer (wirklich) hinter diesem netten signore steckt, weiß ich nicht genau... (könnten wiederum alte Bekannte sein, aus der Liechtensteiner Gegend, von denen der eine unlängst in Rio mit einer 15jährigen...) 
Bei Deinem Link verwendet er eine Adresse in Mahe (Seychellen). Die "Nova Era Holding" ist aber meines Wissens gar nicht mehr aktiv. Der Italiener treibt, wie gesagt, in Rumänien sein Unwesen. (Er ist aber meines wissens nicht Rumäne.
--> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/64072-rumaenien-razzia-gegen-mehrwertbetrueger-gang.html )

Angebote für Deutschland hat der nette Herr durchaus, aber eben nicht "domestic", also keine "normalen" Mehrwertnummern, sondern so liebliche Lösungen wie "Nordkorea" oder "Sierra Leone" - oder eben Handynummern mit wenigen cents Ausschüttung für die Gauner dieser Welt... (Die Bundesnetzagentur weiß davon, aber... man hat wohl keine Watte mehr übrig)

So. Zurück zum Thema


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Dezember 2010)

*AW: unerwünschte SMS mit 0900 Absender*

Ist die Nummer korrekt?
0900574522
(die Nummer ist weder in De, noch in Österreich/Schweiz vergeben. Könnte noch Tschechien oder NL sein, ist aber sinnlos. Tippfehler???)


----------



## schwabenmann47 (18 Dezember 2010)

*AW: unerwünschte SMS mit 0900 Absender*

Da hat sich echtvein Tippfehler eingeschlichen sorry. Es ist die 09005747522.
Danke für diew vielen Tipps und eure Bemühungen
Gruß F


----------



## Niclas (18 Dezember 2010)

*AW: unerwünschte SMS mit 0900 Absender*



schwabenmann47 schrieb:


> Es ist die 09005747522.





			
				regtp.de schrieb:
			
		

> 0900 - 5 - 747522
> Diensteanbieter:
> SkyTel Telekommunikations-
> gesellschaft mbH
> ...


Sagt das was?


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Dezember 2010)

*AW: unerwünschte SMS mit 0900 Absender*

die Adresse kenn ich... muß ich mal nachlesen...
[edit: Ja, mein Gedächtnis hat sich nicht getäuscht... aber zu der Firma sage ich nichts, da ich kein Lästermaul bin. Ja, die Firma ist bekannt :stumm: ]

Aufgefallen ist mir die Firma erstmals im Zusammenhang mit "Insideraussagen" bzgl. diverser SMS-Chat-Dienste und damit verbundener Ermittlungen u.a. bei einem großen deutschen TV-Sender. Aber in den Referenzen stehen jede Menge großer Firmen. Direkt bekannt ist mir die Firma nicht. Soll heißen: Ich weiß von nichts, aber das weiß ich ganz genau.

Ich würde da mal nachfragen (siehe unten) 

SkyTel -


http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?27777-22820-BOX-h%F6rt-nicht-auf-%28


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Dezember 2010)

*09005 747522*

Auch ich bekomme immer wieder sms von der Nummer 09005 747522
Es geht immer nur um eins, sie/ ?? möchte mich mal Treffen und ich soll mal zurückrufen.
Die sms sind immer aktuell der Zeit angepasst,soll heißen man geht auf Weihnachten ein,
auf die Feiertage oder silvester.....usw.
Es ist so geschrieben als wenn man sich kennen würde.
Ein Hinweis das die Nummer 1,99 Euro kostet fehlt,und somit ist es ein Verstoß gegen das Gesetz,es kann also richtig teuer werden.
Der sms Text mit Treffen und so ist nur bla bla. Ziel ist: - Geldverdienen-und zwar richtig viel.Die Masse macht es halt,und immer wieder fallen Leute darauf rein,Kopfschüttel.

Was mich wundert ? Das die Staatsanwaltschaft nichts dagegen unternimmt.
                             Abzocke und das im unserem Rechtsstaat Deutschland


----------



## Teleton (1 Januar 2011)

*AW: unerwünschte SMS mit 0900 Absender*

Du kannst das bei der Bundesnetzagentur melden. Mit etwas Glück ist gegen Ende der Freibadsaison dann mit Maßnahmen zu rechnen.
Bundesnetzagentur Rufnummernmissbrauch


----------



## bauernfänger (1 Januar 2011)

*AW: unerwünschte SMS mit 0900 Absender*

Beschwerde unter rufnummernmissbrauch[...]bnetza.de



> SkyTel Telekommunikations-
> gesellschaft mbH
> Konsul-Smidt-Str. 8G
> 28217 Bremen
> ...



Die könnten dort auch Auskünfte erteilen über den letztendlichen Nutzer (Verantwortung für die Nummer hat man in Bremen sowieso)

Also gleich eine Kopie der Mail an skytel. Und dann bitte wiederum hier bekannt geben, welchen Endnutzer Dir die Behörde oder eben auch die Firma nennt.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:14:11 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:08:04 ----------

Skytel is übrigens eine schon vergleichsweise lange am Markt aktive Firma, zu der mir keine größeren Beschwerden bekannt sind. Die Vertreter der Firma dürften demzufolge ein Interesse haben, diese Fälle umgehend aufzuklären. Vielleicht kennt man dort bereits seine Pappenheimer aus dem hier schon zitierten Vorfall in Zusammenhang miut den SMS-Chats (wurde hier schon verlinkt weiter oben)


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Januar 2011)

*AW: unerwünschte SMS mit 0900 Absender*

hallo
ich kriege von der gleichen Nummer diese dubiosen SMS. 
Hast du was dagegen erreicht? wenn ja, wie?
Lg


----------



## hundebao (7 Februar 2012)

Unser Zeichen: EB485038



Rechtswidrige Nutzung der Rufnummer (0)9005 519 111 aufgrund von Telefon-Spam


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

in obiger Angelegenheit kommen wir auf Ihre Beschwerde zu der Rufnummer (0)9005 519 111 zurück. Sie haben sich an die Bundesnetzagentur gewandt und angezeigt, dass Sie unerwünschte SMS erhalten haben, in dessen Verlauf diese Rufnummer als Kontaktrufnummer für einen Rückruf beworben wurde.

Ihre Beschwerde wurde umfassend geprüft. Aufgrund von Verstößen gegen das Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) sowie das Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb (UWG) habe ich mit Bescheid vom 19.01.2012 die Abschaltung der Rufnummer (0)9005 519 111 gegenüber dem Netzbetreiber zum 19.01.2012 angeordnet. Gleichzeitig haben wir für die Zeit ab dem 03.11.2011 ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassierungsverbot ausgesprochen.

Die beanstandete Rufnummer ist der Firma SkyTel Telekommunikations GmbH, Konsul-Smidt-Straße 8 G, 28217 Bremen, zugeteilt.

Das verfügte Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassierungsverbot hat zur Folge, dass den betroffenen Verbrauchern ab dem genannten Zeitpunkt die über diese Rufnummer zustande gekommenen Verbindungen nicht mehr in Rechnung gestellt werden dürfen. Falls Verbraucher bereits Rechnungen erhalten haben, greift zugleich das Verbot der Inkassierung; die Forderungen dürfen nicht mehr beigetrieben werden.

Die Maßnahmen der Bundesnetzagentur greifen jedoch nicht unmittelbar, wenn der Verbraucher die in Rechnung gestellten Verbindungsentgelte bereits bezahlt hat. In diesen Fällen sollte er dennoch versuchen, das Geld bei seinem Netzbetreiber zurückzufordern. Die Vorschriften des Telekommunikationsgesetzes ermöglichen es der Bundesnetzagentur hierbei nicht, Verbraucher bei der Durchsetzung ihrer zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche zu unterstützen.

Verstößt ein Rechnungssteller gegen ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassierungsverbot, so ahndet die Bundesnetzagentur dies. Bitte melden Sie sich daher, wenn nach dem angegebenen Zeitpunkt diese Verbindungen trotzdem auf Ihrer nächsten Telefonrechnung erscheinen sollten und schicken Sie eine Kopie der betreffenden Rechnung mit, aus der der Zeitpunkt des Anrufs und die Rufnummer erkennbar sind.

Weitergehende Informationen zu den einzelnen Rufnummern, bei denen Abschaltungen und Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbote verfügt wurden, sind regelmäßig auf der Homepage der Bundesnetzagentur unter www.bundesnetzagentur.de in der Rubrik _„Rufnummermissbrauch – Spam – Dialer - Unerlaubte Telefonwerbung“ / „Liste eingeleiteter Maßnahmen“_ veröffentlicht. Bitte beachten Sie hierzu auch die aktuellen Hinweise.

Wir hoffen, Ihnen hiermit weitergeholfen zu haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihre Bundesnetzagentur


----------



## manverdientgut (3 August 2012)

also, ich kann nur sagen, das man, je nach Agentur, bei der man/frau beschäftigt ist, einen ordntlichen Obulus erhält. Macht man als Mitarbeiterin Fehler, wird auch prompt der acount gesperrt.
Die Daten kommen von jappy und anderen Kommunities. Mehr kann und will ich im Moment nicht dazu sagen, außer das man nun auch im benachbarten Ausland "fischt".

Viele Kunden merken das und werden böse, mit Recht. Dates finden NIEMALS statt, auch klar.


----------



## uka1801 (18 Oktober 2012)

beantworten kann ich das leider nicht. Ich habe lediglich ein ähnliches Problem. Bei mir ist der Absender nicht die 0900er-Nummer, sondern lautet die
015739202631 mit der Bitte, doch unbedingt die Nr. 0900 521 23 49 anzurufen. Ich bin unsicher, ob ich die Absender-Nr. anrufen und/oder anschreiben kann, die vielleicht ebenfalls hohe Kosten verursacht.
MfG uka1801


----------



## Hippo (18 Oktober 2012)

Wegdrücken und gut ist. Jemand seriöses wird Dich nie lapidar auffordern eine 0900 anzurufen.


----------

